# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  الجنسية الجزائرية الأصلية

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
الجنسية الجزائرية الأصلية
للحصول على شهادة الجنسية الجزائرية الأصلية طبقا لأحكام المادتين 6 و7 من قانون الجنسية المعدل و المتمـم
الأمر رقم 05-01 مؤرخ في 18 محرم عام 1426 الموافق 27 فبراير سنة 2005، يعـدل و يتمـم الأمـر رقم 70-86 المؤرخ في 17 شوال عام 1390 الموافق 15 ديسمبر سنة 1970 و المتضمن قانون الجنسية الجزائرية، فإنه يشترط تقديم الوثائق اللازمة حسب الحالات المبينة أدناه 
*أ)*- *بالنسب(المادة 6) :* الولد المولود من أب جزائري أو أم جزائرية 
*نسبة للأب:* يمكن التمييز بين ثلاث (03) حالات، و هي 
*حالة أولى:* الولد المولود من أب ذي جنسية جزائرية أصلية و تسلم شهادة الجنسية الجزائرية في هذه الحالة، بناء على تقديم الوثائق الثبوتية الآتية 
شهادة ميلاد الطالب المعني مستخرجة من مكان تسجيل ميلاده نسخة كاملة 
شهادة ميلاد الأب صادرة من مكان ميلاده نسخة كاملة 
شهادة ميلاد الجد صادرة من مكان ميلاده 
*حالة ثانية:* الولد المولود بعد اكتساب الأب الجنسية الجزائرية 
و تشترط الوثائق الآتية 
شهادة ميلاد المعني
نسخة من مرسوم اكتساب الأب الجنسية الجزائرية 
*حالة ثالثة:* من أثبت القضاء لأبيه جنسيته الجزائرية الأصلية 
و تشترط الوثائق الآتية 
شهادة ميلاد المعني 
شهادة ميلاد الأب 
نسخة تنفيذية للحكم القضائي (النهائي) المثبت للأب جنسيته الجزائرية الأصلية 
*نسبة للأم:* و بها أيضا ثلاث (03) حالات 
*حالة أولى:* الولد المولود من أم ذات جنسية جزائرية أصلية 
و تشترط الوثائق الآتية شهادة ميلاد المعنية 
شهادة الجنسية الجزائرية للأم أو الوثائق الثبوتية لذلك، و هي 
شهادة ميلادها، شهادة ميلاد أبيها و شهادة ميلاد جدها 
*حالة ثانية:* الولد المولود بعد اكتساب الأم الجنسية الجزائرية 
وتشترط الوثائق الآتية 
شهادة ميلاد المعني 
نسخة من مرسوم اكتساب الأم الجنسية الجزائرية 
*حالة ثالثة:* من أثبت القضاء لأمه جنسيتها الجزائرية الأصلية، وتشترط الوثائق الآتية 
شهادة ميلاد المعنية
شهادة ميلاد الأم
نسخة تنفيذية للحكم القضائي (النهائي) المثبت للأم جنسيتها الجزائرية الأصلية 
تكتسب الجنسية الجزائرية طبقا لأحكام المادة 9 مكرر والمادة 10 من قانون الجنسية المعدل في 27 فبراير 2005
الجنسية الجزائرية 
المادة 9 مكرر 
اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية بالزواج
المادة 10 
اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية
شروط التجنس
شروط اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية طبقا لأحكام المادة 9 مكرر 
يمكن اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية بالزواج من جزائري أو جزائرية، بموجب مرسوم متى توفرت الشروط الآتية 
أن يكون الزواج قانونيا و قائما فعليا منذ ثلاث(3) سنوات على الأقل، عند تقديم طلب التجنس 
الإقامة المعتادة و المنتظمة بالجزائر 
التمتع بحسن السيرة و السلوك 
إثبات الوسائل الكافية للمعيشة 
تشكيل ملف اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية طبقا لأحكام المادة 9 مكرر 
نسخة من عقد الميلاد
نسخة من سجل عقد الزواج
نسخة من صحيفة السوابق القضائية رقم 03
شهادة الجنسية الجزائرية الخاصة بالزوج والزوجة
شهادة الإقامة رقم 04 تسلمها المصالح المختصة
ثلاث صور فوتوغرافية لتحقيق الهوية
شهادة عمل أو نسخة من السجل التجاري
مستخرج من مصلحة الضرائب شهادة عدم الخضوع للضرائب 
شروط اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية طبقا لأحكام المادة 10 
يمكن للأجنبي الذي يقدم طلبا لاكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية أن يحصل عليها بشرط 
أن يكون مقيما في الجزائر منذ 7 سنوات على الأقل بتاريخ تقديم الطلب 
أن يكون مقيما في الجزائر وقت التوقيع على المرسوم الذي يمنح التجنس
أن يكون بالغا سن الرشد 
أن تكون سيرته حسنة و لم يسبق الحكم عليه بعقوبة تخل بالشرف 
أن يثبت الوسائل الكافية لمعيشته 
أن يكون سليم الجسد و العقل 
أن يثبت اندماجه في المجتمع الجزائري
تشكيل ملف اكتساب الجنسية الجزائرية طبقا لأحكام المادة 10 
نسخة من عقد الميلاد 
صحيفة السوابق العدلية رقم 03 
شهادة إقامة رقم 04 تسلمها المصالح المختصة 
شهادة عدم الفقر 
شهادة طبية تثبت سلامة الجسم و العقل 
شهادة العمل أو البطاقة المهنية أو صورة من السجل التجاري 
نسخة من سجل عقد الزواج 
نسخ من عقود ميلاد الأولاد القصر شهادة الجنسية الجزائرية للأم و للزوج والزوجة 
مستخرج من مصلحة الضرائب شهادة عدم الخضوع للضرائب 
ثلاث صور فوتوغرافية لتحقق من الهوية
تعتبر الجنسية الجزائرية مزية من الدولة للفرد، و تقدم طلبات التجنس إلى وزير العدل الذي يستطيع رفضه حتى و إن توفرت الشروط القانونية للتجنس 
[/align]
منقول

----------

